# Young Alpine buckling



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a nice Alpine buckling that was born in May of this year. I had him for sale, but no one wants him, I guess. My question is, since he is in rut, can I still send him to freezer camp? Will his scent ruin the meat? Or is it like a buck deer, just be careful when butchering? 

I don't want to send him to the sale barn- the local one is bad news. I would rather humanely kill him and put him in our freezer. (he only weighs about 65 lbs. is that too small?) Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Being intact it does tend to flavor the meet. You might still be able to get a band on him and way another month or so to butcher. Not sure if thats long enough to clean up the taste. But if you do decide to do it now, just stay away from the fat and gristle


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I knew someone who processed one of their adult Boer bucks (he was aggressive) they washed him before hand to take some of the stink off then were very careful to not touch any of the skin on the meat. They said he tasted fine.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I recently processed a 4 1/2 month old intact buckling and the meat was fine.. No hint of buckiness anywhere in the meat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I read on another thread a way to not get the stink on the meat is to cut the hide from the inside-out, and have only one designated knife for cutting hide (or clean well in between).... let me see if I can find the thread.....


----------

